# I'm Eric. new and curious.



## ewilson222 (Dec 17, 2012)

Hi everyone. My name is Eric. I am 36 years old and am new to the hobby. I have a 7 year old boy named Daniel. He is very excited to get started into model railroading also. I remember growing up in Oregon. It was about 1980 and i would play with the trains that we had in the house. I do not know where they came from or when my dad had bought them, they were just always in the house. I would spend hours making tracks and troubleshooting bad electrical connections and using broken trains to fix less broken trains. getting them up and rolling. Great memories. As i grow up in this world there seems to be less interest in train sets. with video games and computers everywhere. the old school toys and hobbies seem to be going the way of the DoDo.

I have always loved trains and race car tracks and have been looking for a reason or a "push" to get back into this hobby. I got it. My son loves building tracks too. He has this little tiny plastic train track with a wined up train. that he has had for about 3 years now.. this is one of the only toys that he cherishes. although he only has about 2 feet of track, he still takes care of it and sets it up into every combination possible. kids loose interest fast but the toys that have tracks that my boy can create keep his interest and have longevity.

Well. My son's in the second grade and his teacher had the kids write a letter to santa. All the kids wrote what they dreamed of having and to the teachers surprise, Daniel asked santa for a train set. at the parent/teacher conference she said that it almost brought her to tears to see a little boy ask santa for a train set. She said every single kid is asking for an xbox, ipad or a cell phone. But Daniel wants a train. It amazed her and she HAD to point this out to me. lol I am so delighted.

We are diving into the HO scale trains!

I have many questions. Forgive me that i write long and that some of these questions may seem dumb.

1. What are the best online resources for the hobby?

2. which sites have the best prices?

3. what does the typical locomotive/engine cost?

4. what is the least expensive engine to buy? I like the prices on some of the starter sets but i do not like the EZ snap track that comes with them. I like the regular old school tracks.

5. to be more specific. Daniel fell in love with the engine in the Bachman overland startup set. Where can i acquire this locomotive without buying the whole set? when i look online all i can find is that type of engine but it is priced higher then the overland set itself. This makes no sense to me.

6. I myself, like the look of the sd40 (i think its called that) engine. I dont care about brand names. I just like the looks of this train. Its very cool looking to me. So what is and where can i find the least expensive sd40?

7. on that note. what are the most expensive parts of a train set? the engine? the track? when i look at additional track at the hobby store. that stuff is pretty pricey! 

8. what would i expect to pay for the items that a train set consists of. I just want to make sure i dont get ripped off and to know if i am getting a good deal or not.

9. why is this guy asking so much for this engine? whats so special about it?
http://sandiego.craigslist.org/csd/bar/3457093219.html

right now i am not looking for the pricey collector or rare stuff. I want stuff that a seven year old and i can play with without worrying about breaking or dropping. If it breaks, get a new one. big deal!. and we need lots of track. we're gonna play!

Thank You so much and i am excited to be here! -Eric


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

ewilson222 said:


> 9. why is this guy asking so much for this engine? whats so special about it?
> http://sandiego.craigslist.org/csd/bar/3457093219.html


Atlas is a good quality manufacturer; their drive train is one of the better ones in the business. There's also more detail than the cheaper models. You can get lucky, but often you get what you pay for in this hobby.

The "Master/Gold" series also has factory installed DCC (Digital Command Control) sound decoders. The electronics in sound engines run a fair premium over the standard locomotive without sound that only runs on a standard DC power pack. 

The "Master/Silver" series from Atlas is the same engine(s) without the extra electronics. Atlas also has a "Trainman" line which is similar, but has more economical detailing (but the same good-quality drive).

What he's asking for that engine is pretty much in line with the current MSRP from Atlas.


----------



## Sasha (Jul 8, 2012)

*Athearn*

Here's an Athearn SD40. Brand new.

Here's one with the paint scheme you showed in your first post: Santa Fe SD40.


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

Sorta.

The first link is an SD40T-2.
The second is an SD40-2. 

The SD40-2 is pretty similar to the SD40, a lot of people can't tell them apart. There's some small body differences and the frame is longer. Beginners and casual fans won't notice the differences. This is pretty much the sort of thing Eric seems to be looking for.

The SD40T-2 has some significant design differences in the rear part of the engine. Very distinctive, very cool, but very different from a plain SD40. Just sayin'.


----------



## Sasha (Jul 8, 2012)

It really didn't seem like Eric was into splitting hairs here, that's why I wasn't too nit-picky in posting those links.


----------



## D1566 (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi Eric,

Glad that you have found your way here, hopefully this site will prove to be a useful resource to you in your hobby.
I would suggest that, budget allowing, buying a complete starter set would be a pretty good way to get into enjoying a model railway; it will give you all you need to get up and running (which after all is the object of the exercise!) 
Otherwise have a look on ebay for bits and peices that you may want - even if you don't buy it will give you a great idea of what is around and what prices things go for.
SD40s are made by a number of manufacturers, you will get a secondhand Athearn one on ebay for a few bucks, other makers new items will be a lot more. Best of luck.


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

Bachmann also offers an inexpensive SD40-2, as well as a GP40, GP38-2, GP35 and GP50. These are "sort of"* similar to a smaller version of an SD40. (*significant detail differences, and a lot shorter than the SD40, but all based on engines built by the same real-world builder, so there are some visual similarities.)


----------



## ewilson222 (Dec 17, 2012)

_quote: "It really didn't seem like Eric was into splitting hairs here, that's why I wasn't too nit-picky in posting those links. "_

no this is good stuff. i am learning! but yes. daniel and i will have many derailments and crashes. intentional ones too! i am sure of it. we are two little boys age 7 and 36. lol but it is good to know these things. lets say i score a big collection from some guy on craigslist. i need to know which things to be careful with and which things we can have "accidents" with.


----------



## ewilson222 (Dec 17, 2012)

cv_acr said:


> Bachmann also offers an inexpensive SD40-2, as well as a GP40, GP38-2, GP35 and GP50. These are "sort of"* similar to a smaller version of an SD40. (*significant detail differences, and a lot shorter than the SD40, but all based on engines built by the same real-world builder, so there are some visual similarities.)


what is the engine in the bachman overland startup set called? and why does it seem like buying the engine by itself is more expensive then buying the startup set? makes no sense! the engine is the most expensive part of the set? i can find the overland set for 150 bux.. 100 of it goes to the engine and 50 for the rest of the stuff in the box? is that how it works?


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

Eric, you talking about this set?

The engine looks like a "Challenger" 4-6-6-4 (this standard notation describes the arrangement and number of wheels on a steam engine) type locomotive, which operated in the largest numbers on the Union Pacific. I couldn't find a similar Challenger separately listed on the Bachmann site, but they did have a slightly different Chesapeake & Ohio 4-6-6-4, which is more expensive alone than the set. This was also DCC-equipped and probably more detailed than the train set engine.

The bachmann freight cars included in the set are about the cheapest you can get on the market, so yeah, the engine will be the lion's share of the value of the set.


----------



## ewilson222 (Dec 17, 2012)

yes. that is the set. my son wants that engine bad. the box contents say that its a Union Pacific 4-8-4 steam locomotive and tender with operating smoke and headlight. but i cant find it anywhere individually either. the ones that are similar are more expensive then the whole set. It is so weird that if you buy this set with all those goodies, then you get a massive discount on the engine. you would think that if you buy the engine by itself that it would be less then the whole set.. haha my heads going to explode.


----------



## Sasha (Jul 8, 2012)

I think that the engine you get with the set will be about as cheaply made as possible, whereas one you buy in its own box a la carte, depending on the manufacturer and what "series" it is will be a little to a lot better quality.


----------



## Hold'ErNewt (Nov 27, 2012)

ewilson222 said:


> its a Union Pacific 4-8-4 steam locomotive and tender


I'm finding all sorts of 4-8-4's brand new starting at around $70. Here's the Union Pacific for $90.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Bachman...717301?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item43b6fb15f5


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

ewilson222 said:


> Hi everyone. My name is Eric. I am 36 years old and am new to the hobby. I have a 7 year old boy named Daniel. He is very excited to get started into model railroading also. I remember growing up in Oregon. It was about 1980 and i would play with the trains that we had in the house. I do not know where they came from or when my dad had bought them, they were just always in the house. I would spend hours making tracks and troubleshooting bad electrical connections and using broken trains to fix less broken trains. getting them up and rolling. Great memories. As i grow up in this world there seems to be less interest in train sets. with video games and computers everywhere. the old school toys and hobbies seem to be going the way of the DoDo.
> 
> I have always loved trains and race car tracks and have been looking for a reason or a "push" to get back into this hobby. I got it. My son loves building tracks too. He has this little tiny plastic train track with a wined up train. that he has had for about 3 years now.. this is one of the only toys that he cherishes. although he only has about 2 feet of track, he still takes care of it and sets it up into every combination possible. kids loose interest fast but the toys that have tracks that my boy can create keep his interest and have longevity.
> 
> ...


My answers are in *RED* enjoy


----------



## ewilson222 (Dec 17, 2012)

awesome! thanks you guys. I feel like im starting to learn a bit. and just want to make sure that when i see a train, i know what i am looking at other then.."its a yellow train that says Santa Fe on it" 

now that i know what i am looking for as far as Daniels locomotive. its a 4-8-4 steam engine. I am getting a lot of hits on ebay. i may get lucky and win one at around 50. and no it doesnt have to be the same one as the set.. just that style of locomotive. the very long steam engine with the low profile canopy. i can see what daniel likes about it. its a very mean looking train. 
and my engine. the GP38 or sd40. looks like i got lucky with this one and might be able to get one for 30-50 bucks. or even cheaper.. i just missed an auction where one sold for 15 bucks. 

as far as resources. i have found this forum witch rules.
and to buy, i have found trainsetsonly.com trainworldonline.com and wholesaletrains.com .. these seem to be good sites. i dont know much about competitive prices and if one is better then another but i will get a hang on it. and of course there is ebay.

as far as sets. it seems that you are paying for the engine and transformer. all the rest of the stuff is just the filling. the track seems pricey too if bought new though. I really dont want to get started with that EZ-Track stuff.

I have found a collection of train stuff on craigslist. if i can get it i will post pictures and we can see what i come up with. 

Thanks!


----------



## ckellynh (Oct 30, 2012)

hi Eric. I'm kind of new at this too, but at 48 years old with a 7 year old future step son. I found 2 hobby shops, and they both had boxes of "junk I asked about that that turned out to be pretty good track. Also found a lot of track on Ebay. About 7 good purchases on Ebay and 0ne where I think I got burnt. I too am looking on Craigslist, as well as any "estate sales" in the paper. Listen to these guys here, they seem like a fun bunch of guys worthy of being invited to my next cigar party!


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

also keep in mind if you get a starter set the engine will usually be a cheaply made unit (not built for much, meant to get you started in the hobby then you can grow your collection from there). Ill see what I can dig up for either the GP38 or SD9 if you still want those, as for the 40 I don't think I have one...


EDIT:


here is a GP38-2, you may like this one, I may snatch this up soon if its not picked off by payday and get it for my self hehe 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Union-Pacif...002472?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item484d81e028


----------



## Hold'ErNewt (Nov 27, 2012)

ewilson222 said:


> track seems pricey too if bought new


Track, like everything in this hobby, has many variables. Make sure you know what you're looking for. There's plenty of experts on this site that can tell you the pros and cons of brass, steel and nickel silver track and the differences in codes (70, 83, 100).


----------



## Gameboy900 (Jul 24, 2012)

If your looking for track to just place down and move all you want, I can recommend Kato Unitrack. It is very good quality and you can get a ton of different curve radiuses, track lengths, and turnouts.
http://www.katousa.com/PDF/HO-Unitrack.pdf


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

I'm on the other end of the spectrum, I have more stuff from my dad's collection than I can possibly keep, my big steamers were more the higher end DC , rivarossi mostly.the last 4-8-4 black UP overland with smoke deflectors goes in the mail tomorrow, but used at 150 not for a 7 year old.
But nobody mentioned look right here in the member to member section, the guys put up good stuff all the time, at decent prices & at least you know where it's comming from.
I have about 50 deisels left , got to narrow down to 25 or 30.
the only SD40's are conrail, I have 2 ,made by meheno, a mid range engine.
If you want to look at the collection let me know & I'll post the link to the thread they are in. 

Staging the accidents is fun, but not with a 200 dollar engine!
Use the 10dollar stuff for that!  Rich.


----------



## mackdonn (Sep 26, 2012)

ewilson222 said:


> Hi everyone. My name is Eric. I am 36 years old and am new to the hobby. I have a 7 year old boy named Daniel. He is very excited to get started into model railroading also. I remember growing up in Oregon. It was about 1980 and i would play with the trains that we had in the house. I do not know where they came from or when my dad had bought them, they were just always in the house. I would spend hours making tracks and troubleshooting bad electrical connections and using broken trains to fix less broken trains. getting them up and rolling. Great memories. As i grow up in this world there seems to be less interest in train sets. with video games and computers everywhere. the old school toys and hobbies seem to be going the way of the DoDo.
> 
> I have always loved trains and race car tracks and have been looking for a reason or a "push" to get back into this hobby. I got it. My son loves building tracks too. He has this little tiny plastic train track with a wined up train. that he has had for about 3 years now.. this is one of the only toys that he cherishes. although he only has about 2 feet of track, he still takes care of it and sets it up into every combination possible. kids loose interest fast but the toys that have tracks that my boy can create keep his interest and have longevity.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forum!!!! I'm right up the road in Murrieta. Have you been to the Model Railroad museum at Balboa Park yet? Those guys are friendly and can also answer almost any questions you have in case you dont just want to listen to us forum guys. The layouts they have (clubs) are amazing!!!


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

www.walthers.com

Get their "Big Book" catalog for HO Scale - its over 1000 pgs - you'll get hours and hours of browsing time and will better understand the different engines, manufacturers, etc.


----------



## ewilson222 (Dec 17, 2012)

mackdonn said:


> Welcome to the forum!!!! I'm right up the road in Murrieta. Have you been to the Model Railroad museum at Balboa Park yet? Those guys are friendly and can also answer almost any questions you have in case you dont just want to listen to us forum guys. The layouts they have (clubs) are amazing!!!


I have not been to the railroad museum yet. That museum is one of the things that pushed my son Daniel into this hobby. When i asked him "why do you want a train set for christmas? where did you see a model railroad? Did you see one in a movie or tv show? Or do you have a friend that has one?" he answered. "no. one day when you were at work my aunt took me to the train museum" . I knew they went to balboa park but didnt know what museums they visited. Daniel loved it. I am looking forward to checking it out myself.


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

sstlaure said:


> www.walthers.com
> 
> Get their "Big Book" catalog for HO Scale - its over 1000 pgs - you'll get hours and hours of browsing time and will better understand the different engines, manufacturers, etc.


I have the 2013 book and I have to say it is very very expansive as far as selections!


----------

